# Two Fatties getting ready



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I got a couple of briskets that I have rubbed down and sitting in the fridge for tomorrow. I like mine to set with the rub 20+ hours then let them come to/close to room temp before I put on. I will slow cook for 16 or so hours starting about 6PM Friday. 
Going to do some spare ribs also. But waiting to get those bad boys rub down. I will put them on Saturday after I take the fatties off.

Not having a party or anything but as a friend told me just as much work to do 1 as 2 or 3 and they freeze well for later day!



















:camera:


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Nice!*

Looks Great! Send us a after pick when done!!!


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice looking briskets, but this is a real Fattie!!


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh My!!! That looks incredible.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

*fatty*

Or maybe this one....


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

i love me some fatties


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Man those look good you guys are going to have to post up the how too.


----------



## jasonbreeden (Apr 7, 2010)

Team MirrOlure said:


> Nice looking briskets, but this is a real Fattie!!


OOOOHHHH MYYYY GOOOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! " THANKS HELEN!!! Tommy likie!!! Tommy want wingy!!!" MAN O MAN


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Team MirrOlure said:


> Nice looking briskets, but this is a real Fattie!!


Dear God what is that? I think i need an angioplasty just looking at it.


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

rynochop said:


> Dear God what is that? I think i need an angioplasty just looking at it.


ROFLMAO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!!!!


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Team MirrOlure said:


> ROFLMAO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!!!!


 Any chance you are willing to share the recipe for that?please? pretty please? lol


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Goto www.smokingmeatforum.com and there is a fattie section dedicated to the art . Mine is the ham and potato fattie.


----------



## redsticker (May 19, 2009)

*un-real*

that looks incredible and delicious. is there a method or trick to weaving the bacon?? 
or is it just trial and error and lots pf patience?


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

On that site I posted above there is a bacon weaving tutorial with pics. It's real easy.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

That's fat free, right?


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll take 2 and a diet Pepsi!


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Think about it, most sausage like Jimmy dean is so lean these days that I have to fry bacon along with it to get enough grease to make gravy! Really most of the fat renders off and they aren't greasy. A plate of enchiladas and frijoles probably has more fat than these. They just taste good


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry, here is the actual link to the site, I left off an "S".....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=175


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

MMMMMMmmmmm. This should be classified as food ****. Looks good


----------

